

Authority and Merit - Jack Dorsey - dannynemer
https://medium.com/@jack/80ad140f990b

======
mattgreenrocks
There's a larger discussion here: the erosion of parts of the hacker ethos
(ideas over identity) in the face of an increasingly corporatized Internet.

